# ***OFFICIAL*** - MMA Forum FFL Season Two Rankings



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Alright, here's our new batch of rankings...hot off the heels of Rapid Fire.

*Rankings Post UFC 80:*


1. *NYC FightClub* (+24)

2. *silvawand's Snakepit* (+22)

3. *Team LIE or DIE* (+18)

4. *Sons of toddums* (+13)

5. *Team Rambler Version 2.0* (+11)

6. *E-Thug'z Henchmen* (+1)

7. *sove's Squad* (+1)


(Not Yet Ranked)

Judoka Dojo
Cro Cop Squad Gym
Wawaweewa's Winners
Team Sterling Performance
Team Dun
Team ID
Team Vans
Team Think Green
waf B-Team
Team Toxic
The Royalkings​

OH! And just so you all know for further events, if two teams, or more end up with the *same accumulative point total following an event, I will proceed with rankings in alphabetical order* (as you see above with numbers 6 & 7).


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

Yea baby 1st place!!!!!!

I knew BJ was the best pick, I woulda taken him 1st overall!!!!!


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Im really beginning to think that taking Grove was a BAD idea...Seriously, did he smoke a fatty b4 that fight or what?!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

New rankings are out! We have a new leader...by a *considerable margin* too!

*Rankings Post UFN 12:*


1. *Team LIE or DIE* (+48)

2. *NYC FightClub* (+33)

3. *Team Rambler Version 2.0* (+22)

4. *silvawand's Snakepit* (+22)

5. *Cro Cop Squad Gym* (+16)

6. *Sons of toddums* (+13)

7. *Wawaweewa's Winners* (+9)

8. *Team ID* (+2)

9. *E-Thug'z Henchmen* (+1)

10. *Judoka Dojo* (+1)

11. *sove's Squad* (+1)


(Not Yet Ranked)

Team Sterling Performance
Team Dun
Team Vans
Team Think Green
waf B-Team
Team Toxic
The Royalkings​


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

oh my! At this rate I hope Anderson and Rashad are watching out. 3 fights, 3 KOs or TKOs in the 1st two rounds. Looks like my strategy is paying off!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

New rankings up boys! YES! 6sidedlie is still holding at #1, with Kameleon up to #2 after Nog's victory. silvawand is holding strong, RIGHT behind Kam at #3 after Almeida's quick win. #4 and #5 is a dog fight, then there's a considerable drop to #6! 


*Rankings Post UFC 81:*

1. *Team LIE or DIE* (+48)

2. *Cro Cop Squad Gym* (+39)

3. *silvawand's Snakepit* (+38)

4. *NYC FightClub* (+33)

5. *Team Rambler Version 2.0* (+32)

6. *Team Dun* (+16)

7. *Team ID* (+15)

8. *Sons of toddums* (+13)

9. *Team Toxic* (+9)

10. *Wawaweewa's Winners* (+9)

11. *E-Thug'z Henchmen* (+1)

12. *Judoka Dojo* (+1)

13. *sove's Squad* (+1)


(Not Yet Ranked)

Team Sterling Performance
Team Vans
Team Think Green
waf B-Team
The Royalkings​


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

WE have a NEW #1 after tonight's crazy WEC event! Robb jumps back into first, while 6SL hangs tight at that second spot. Rest is basically the same, except we've got TWO NEW teams ranked, and I know they've probably felt like it's LONG OVERDUE! wukkad's "Team Think Green" & wafb's "waf B-Team" both jump on the leader board following good showings from their respective squads! 

*TIME TO UPDATE YOUR SIGS GENTS!*


*Rankings Post WEC 32:*

1. *NYC FightClub* (+60)

2. *Team LIE or DIE* (+48)

3. *Cro Cop Gym Squad* (+39)

4. *silvawand's Snakepit* (+38)

5. *Team Rambler Version 2.0* (+32)

6. *waf B-Team* (+27)

7. *Team Think Green* (+24)

8. *Team ID* (+22)

9. *Team Dun* (+16)

10. *Sons of toddums* (+13)

11. *Team Toxic* (+9)

12. *Wawaweewa's Winners* (+9)

13. *sove's Squad* (+2)

14. *E-Thug'z Henchmen* (+1)

15. *Judoka Dojo* (+1)


(Not Ranked Yet)

Team Sterling Performance
Teams Vans
The Royalkings​


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*So with Mirko leaving the UFC, am I going to be down 1 fighter for the rest of the season?*


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *So with Mirko leaving the UFC, am I going to be down 1 fighter for the rest of the season?*


No. I never got around to PM'ing you Kam, but hit me up with your replacement choice, and we'll handle it.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Ya son +24 on the board


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, here are the newest batch of rankings guys! Finally, EVERY TEAM is on the board!

*UPDATE YOUR SIGS GENTS!*


*Rankings Post UFC 82:*

1. *NYC FightClub* (+67)

2. *Team LIE or DIE* (+58)

3. *Cro Cop Squad Gym* (+56)

4. *silvawand's Snakepit* (+38)

5. *Team Dun* (+34)

6. *Team Rambler Version 2.0* (+32)

7. *waf B-Team* (+27)

8. *Sons of toddums* (+26)

9. *E-Thug'z Henchmen* (+25)

10. *Team Think Green* (+25)

11. *Team ID* (+22)

12. *Team Vans* (+13)

13. *The Royalkings* (+13)

14. *sove's Squad* (+11)

15. *Team Toxic* (+9)

16. *Wawaweewa's Winners* (+9)

17. *Judoka Dojo* (+1)

18. *Team Sterling Performance* (+1)​


----------



## NCK (Apr 10, 2007)

Pimpin' into #12 with only on fighter having fought.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Damn, most of my fighters haven't even had a match yet. But wait until they do, I'll be in first place, bitches.


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

Yeah, Wawa you are definately going to be picking up some major points.

I cans see all 3 of your dudes finishing in the first at 83.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

6sidedlie said:


> Yeah, Wawa you are definately going to be picking up some major points.
> 
> I cans see all 3 of your dudes finishing in the first at 83.


And hopefully Gray can pull off a KO against Edgar. It isn't likely, but we have all seen how heavy his hands are, and hopefully a Xtreme Couture gameplan can help him pull off a win against a very tough opponent.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

6sidedlie said:


> Yeah, Wawa you are definately going to be picking up some major points.
> 
> I cans see all 3 of your dudes finishing in the first at 83.


We shall see about that! After the spider put your boy to sleep, its only the beginning of things to come!


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

Haha, after Alves gets beat by Karo, I'd like to see Davis step in and beat around Thiago. I'd be a shoo-in to get me some points as well.

Yeah, I didn't have much faith in Henderson winning that fight. But his next fight should almost certainly get me a win.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

New rankings women.

*UPDATE YOUR SIGS LADIES.*


*Rankings Post WEC 33:*

1. *NYC FightClub* (+67)

2. *Team LIE or DIE* (+58)

3. *Cro Cop Squad Gym* (+56)

4. *silvawand's Snakepit* (+47)

5. *Wawaweewa's Winners* (+37)

6. *Team Dun* (+34)

7. *TEAM RAMBLER Version 2.0* (+32)

8. *waf B-Team* (+27)

9. *Sons of toddums* (+26)

10. *E-Thug'z Henchmen* (+25)

11. *Team Think Green* (+25)

12. *Team ID* (+22)

13. *Team Vans* (+13)

14. *The Royalkings* (+13)

15. *sove's Squad* (+11)

16. *Team Sterling Performance* (+11)

17. *Toxic Terrors* (+9)

18. *Judoka Dojo* (+1)​


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

NEWEST RANKINGS! HOT off the heels of the absolutely SPECTACULAR UFN 13! We now have a *NEW* number one!

*UPDATE YOUR SIGS LADIES!*


*Rankings Post UFN 13:*

1. *E-Thug'z Henchmen* (+70)

2. *Cro Cop Squad Gym* (+69)

3. *NYC FightClub* (+67)

4. *Team LIE or DIE* (+58)

5. *silvawand's Snakepit* (+47)

6. *Wawaweewa's Winners* (+46)

7. *waf B-Team* (+44)

8. *Team ID* (+39)

9. *Team Dun* (+34)

10. *TEAM RAMBLER Version 2.0* (+32)

11. *Sons of toddums* (+27)

12. *Team Think Green* (+26)

13. *Team Vans* (+26)

14. *Toxic Terrors* (+26)

15. *sove's Squad* (+15)

16. *The Royalkings* (+13)

17. *Team Sterling Performance* (+11)

18. *Judoka Dojo* (+3)​


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I demand I get 13th place instead of 14th!! Damn you Team Vans!!!!! Oh well at least Manny pulled of enough to almost double my score by himself.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Woohoo!! The Carpenter making the Waf B-team look good.:thumb02:


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

:cool04::drink02::happy03:


Ohhh yeeeaaaa!! The Henchmen kicked UFN 13 ASS! Well done Kenny, Marcus and most of all Alves as I didnt think ya had it in ya!


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

e-thug said:


> :cool04::drink02::happy03:
> 
> 
> Ohhh yeeeaaaa!! The Henchmen kicked UFN 13 ASS! Well done Kenny, Marcus and most of all Alves as I didnt think ya had it in ya!


congrats to the new leader!!:thumbsup:


----------



## NCK (Apr 10, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I demand I get 13th place instead of 14th!! Damn you Team Vans!!!!! Oh well at least Manny pulled of enough to almost double my score by himself.


:cheeky4:


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Once again, we have a NEW NUMBER ONE. Wawaweewa claims the throne after 83, with superb showing from GSP, Danzig & Maia. wafb moved up a spot with Serra in the main event. NCK jumped four spots with Bisping's great MW debut. silvawand's Snakepit dropped 2 spots, with Stout tasting defeat. Rambler14 stays put at the 10th spot, even with Quarry being victorious. Sons of toddums moved up 3 spots coming off JMac's first round TKO win. The Royalkings moved up 3 spots with Franklin winning, plus a large 1 point contribution from Herman.

*UPDATE YOUR SIGS.*


*Rankings Post UFC 83:*

1. *Wawaweewa's Winners* (+95)

2. *E-Thug'z Henchmen* (+70)

3. *Cro Cop Squad Gym* (+69)

4. *NYC FightClub* (+67)

5. *Team LIE or DIE* (+58)

6. *waf B-Team* (+54)

7. *silvawand's Snakepit* (+48)

8. *Sons of toddums* (+44)

9. *Team Vans* (+43)

10. *TEAM RAMBLER Version 2.0* (+41)

11. *Team ID* (+39)

12. *Team Dun* (+34)

13. *Team Funk* (+27)

14. *Team Think Green* (+26)

15. *Toxic Terrors* (+26)

16. *sove's Squad* (+16)

17. *Team Sterling Performance* (+11)

18. *Judoka Dojo* (+3)​


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

It feels good to know that I'm better than everyone else.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Wawaweewa said:


> It feels good to know that I'm better than everyone else.



Well done wawaweewa, make sure you keep that #1 spot nice and warm for now :thumb02:.

In all seriousness, I hope my team is more active than yours...you have done really well wit your picks.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

My picks are doing me good, but the problem is they all fought recently, so I'll have to wait a while until any of them fight again. We'll see what happens.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

To all those participants with ranking info and shit in your signature.....NICE!

To those of you without it....you dropped the ball.

OH, and I may have to replace a couple teams. So, if you read this post, want a spot in the FFL & you'll ACTIVELY PARTICIPATE...shoot your boy a PM.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Man I need my fighters to fight again!


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

All my fighters faught at like the first 2 events and now I'm falling like mad. Should be a next couple good events for me. War Thiago, Marcus, Corey, and Patrick!

WTF, where are you Hendo?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

My team is sucking balls, hopefully Lesnar can win his next one and I still have faith that Pulver can upset Faber, but I really need a Tyson fight and a Manny fight to get announced soon, wont bother with Speer since he is practicly dead weight at this time.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

New rankings post the crazy UFC 84 event!

*UPDATE YOUR SIGS LADIES.*


*Rankings Post UFC 84:*

1. *Wawaweewa's Winners* (+95)

2. *NYC FightClub* (+90)

3. *Team LIE or DIE* (+75)

4. *waf B-Team* (+72)

5. *E-Thug'z Henchmen* (+70)

6. *Cro Cop Gym Squad* (+69)

7. *silvawand's Snakepit* (+48)

8. *Hardcore pwnography* (+45)

9. *Sin City* (+44)

10. *TEAM RAMBLER Version 2.0* (+41)

11. *Team ID* (+39)

12. *Mutha Funkers* (+37)

13. *Team Think Green* (+35)

14. *TEAM HEROS* (+34)

15. *Toxic Terrors* (+26)

16. *Judoka Dojo* (+21)

17. *Kilik's Squad* (+16)

18. *Team Sterling Performance* (+12)​


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Woot, still first place bitches, but not by much. UFC 87 can't come soon enough, with GSP, Maia, and Danzig all fighting.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

I went from unranked a few months ago to 4th place and rising.:thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I need a miracle outa of Pulver to get out of the bottom, I need Pulver to destroy Faber in the first, no looking good but fingers crossed.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Damn, I got Vera vs Werdum coming soon... I'm nervous. I'll be rakcing up some points with Miguel Torres though :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Damn I need Pulver to pull through tonight just to keep me from falling off the map.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

New rankings post WEC 34.

*UPDATE YOUR SIGS LADIES.*



> User Breakdown:
> 
> WarHERO: +20
> Toxic: +10
> ...



*Rankings Post WEC 34:*

1. *Wawaweewa's Winners* (+95)

2. *NYC FightClub* (+91)

3. *Team LIE or DIE* (+75)

4. *waf B-Team* (+72)

5. *E-Thug'z Henchmen* (+70)

6. *Cro Cop Gym Squad* (+69)

7. *Team Think Green* (+55)

8. *TEAM HEROS* (+54)

9. *silvawand's Snakepit* (+48)

10. *Team ID* (+46)

11. *Hardcore pwnography* (+45)

12. *Sin City* (+44)

13. *TEAM RAMBLER Version 2.0* (+41)

14. *Mutha Funkers* (+37)

15. *Toxic Terrors* (+36)

16. *Judoka Dojo* (+21)

17. *kilik's Squad* (+17)

18. *Team Sterling Performance* (+12)​


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Trey I need some help I can't put just my fighter and Team HEROS in.


EDIT:Fixed it barely.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Me and Robb OWN this league.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

how do i get to be a pert of this ?


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

norway1 said:


> how do i get to be a pert of this ?


registration is closed wait for the next season, TB made a thread yesterday http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-f...miums-lifetime-premiums-check-out-please.html


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Can we get a update TREY?


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Ok guys, sorry this shit took so long. I've been so swamped with shit outside the forum, it's been ridiculous. So, I apologize for the LATE update. 

Anyway, I got the new rankings done. Here is how they shake down.

*UPDATE THE SIGNATURES!* (If you're reppin' your team).



> User Breakdown:
> 
> WarHERO: +4
> e-thug: +16
> ...



*Rankings Post UFC 85:*

1. *Wawaweewa's Winners* (+95)

2. *NYC FightClub* (+92)

3. *waf B-Team* (+88)

4. *e-thug'z Henchmen* (+86)

5. *Team LIE or DIE* (+76)

6. *Cro Cop Gym Squad* (+69)

7. *silvawand's Snakepit* (+65)

8. *Sin City* (+61)

9. *TEAM HEROS* (+58)

10. *Team Think Green* (+56)

11. *The Bishinators* (+51)

12. *Team ID* (+47)

13. *Hardcore pwnography* (+45)

14. *The Mutha Funkers* (+38)

15. *Toxic Terrors* (+36)

16. *Judoka Dojo* (+21)

17. *kilik's Squad* (+17)

18. *Team Sterling Performance* (+12)​


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

I'm creeping up to the top!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Wawaweewa said:


> Me and Robb OWN this league.



Dont be speaking too quickly! My boys are gonna be active in July.


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

Tavaras and Beebe were huge disapointments, but I'm still in 2nd place. 

Herring and Varner are both fighting in August, I'm almost positive that I'll win both of those fights.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*I haven't had a fighter fight since Event #7. Cool thing is, when they do fight, they win. :thumb02:*


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Give me back my #1 spot!


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

Can't wait til next year....lol


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

New rankings gents! We have a new number one team, and look around because the standing have shuffled a bit. A couple teams have made some good progression in a very short time! Check it out:

*OH...AND UPDATE YOUR SIGS - AND TO THOSE WITHOUT TEAM REPRESENTATION IN YOUR SIG, I'D BETTER SEE IT SOON.*



> User Breakdown:
> 
> Sterling: +4
> e-thug: +10
> ...



*Rankings Post TUF 7: LIVE FINALE*

1. *e-thug'z Henchmen* (+96)

2. *Wawaweewa's Winners* (+95)

3. *NYC FightClub* (+92)

4. *waf B-Team* (+88)

5. *Team LIE or DIE* (+76)

6. *TEAM HEROES* (+70)

7. *Cro Cop Squad Gym* (+69)

8. *silvawand's Snakepit* (+65)

9. *Team ID* (+64)

10. *Sin City* (+61)

11. *The Bishinators* (+60)

12. *Team Think Green* (+56)

13. *Hardcore pwnography* (+45)

14. *The Mutha Funkers* (+38)

15. *Toxic Terrors* (+36)

16. *Judoka Dojo* (+21)

17. *kilik's Squad* (+17)

18. *Team Sterling Performance* (+16)​


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm not worried. Just wait until 87, you'll all be f*cked.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Cool. Making my way up the laddah


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

ive been a far too active member to YET not be apart of this FFL stuff and to be honest i dont really know how it works either. i have however tried to ask about it before....


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

norway1 said:


> ive been a far too active member to YET not be apart of this FFL stuff and to be honest i dont really know how it works either. i have however tried to ask about it before....


They have different seasons and at the start of the reason we have a draft where we pick 5 fighters to be on our team and then we get points for wins/losses, etc. etc. The breakdown for scoring is on the first page I believe, but ya. It's just like a fantasy baseball league but w/ MMA fighters


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> They have different seasons and at the start of the reason we have a draft where we pick 5 fighters to be on our team and then we get points for wins/losses, etc. etc. The breakdown for scoring is on the first page I believe, but ya. It's just like a fantasy baseball league but w/ MMA fighters


ok thx, how do i ( can i ) join


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

norway1 said:


> ok thx, how do i ( can i ) join


Well its already over but some guys have been inactive... try shooting TB a Pm


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

norway1 said:


> ok thx, how do i ( can i ) join


Dude your just gonna have to wait. This is goin on til the end of the year, at least thats what we were told at the beginnin of the year.

No offense but if they reset it early AGAIN Im gonna be pissed!


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

e-thug said:


> Dude your just gonna have to wait. This is goin on til the end of the year, at least thats what we were told at the beginnin of the year.
> 
> No offense but if they reset it early AGAIN Im gonna be pissed!


Don't think for a second that first place position you got is safe. I'm coming for it.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Wawaweewa said:


> Don't think for a second that first place position you got is safe. I'm coming for it.


I look forward to the race for the title, I think it might come down to the very last event of the year to decide who wins.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

New rankings gentlemen.

*UPDATE YOUR SIGNATURE NUMBERS!*



> Scoring Breakdown:
> 
> Tripod87: +10
> Sterling: +20
> ...


*Rankings Post UFC 86:*

1. *e-thug'z Henchmen* (+97)

2. *Wawaweewa's Winners* (+95)

3. *NYC FightClub* (+92)

4. *waf B-Team* (+88)

5. *Team LIE or DIE* (+84)

6. *Team ID* (+76)

7. *The Bishinators* (+73)

8. *Sin City* (+70)

*TEAM HEROES* (+70)

10. *Cro Cop Squad Gym* (+69)

11. *silvawand's Snakepit* (+66)

12. *Team Think Green* (+56)

13. *Hardcore pwnography* (+55)

14. *Toxic Terrors* (+45)

15. *The Mutha Funkers* (+38)

16. *Team Sterling Performance* (+36)

17. *kilik's Squad* (+33)

18. *Judoka Dojo* (+21)​


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

Finally out of the cellar.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

I seem to be heading towards the cellar. UFC 88 can't come soon enough. Easy points with Liddell / Evans. Hopefully rumours of Franklin / hamill are true to see me rush up to mid table mediocrity.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Yo TB can we get an update on this bad boy!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

New rankings once again gentlemen.

*UPDATE YOUR SIGNATURE NUMBERS!*



> Scoring Breakdown:
> 
> e-thug: +21
> ID06: +4
> ...


*Rankings Post UFN 14:*

1. *e-thug'z Henchmen* (+118)

2. *Wawaweewa's Winners* (+95)

3. *NYC FightClub* (+92)

4. *waf B-Team* (+88)

5. *Team LIE or DIE* (+84)

6. *Team ID* (+80)

7. *Team Think Green* (+74)

8. *The Bishinators* (+73)

9. *Sin City* (+70)

*TEAM HEROES* (+70)

11. *Cro Cop Gym Squad* (+69)

12. *silvawand's Snakepit* (+66)

13. *Hardcore pwnography* (+55)

14. *Toxic Terrors* (+45)

15. *The Mutha Funkers* (+38)

16. *Team Sterling Performance* (+37)

17. *kilik's Squad* (+33)

18. *Judoka Dojo* (+21)​


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

New shit is up. Only moves were in the Top 4 slots, as e-thug still holds onto #1 by a very slim margin, over the surging NYC FightClub. wafb's team jumped up another spot with Condit's win, and Wawaweewa dropped from 2nd to 4th with Stann's loss.

*UPDATE THOSE SIGNATURES...*do I have to beg? Geez....



> User Breakdown:
> 
> wafb: +22
> Robb2140: +25
> Wawaweewa: +7


*Rankings Post WEC 35:​*
1. *e-thug'z Henchmen* (+118)

2. *NYC FightClub* (+117)

3. *waf B-Team* (+110)

4. *Wawaweewa's Winners* (+102)

5. *Team LIE or DIE* (+84)

6. *Team ID* (+80)

7. *Team Think Green* (+74)

8. *The Bishinators* (+73)

9. *Sin City* (+70)

*TEAM HEROES* (+70)

11. *Cro Cop Gym Squad* (+69)

12. *silvawand's Snakepit* (+66)

13. *Hardcore pwnography* (+55)

14. *Toxic Terrors* (+45)

15. *The Mutha Funkers* (+38)

16. *Team Sterling Performance* (+37)

17. *kilik's Squad* (+33)

18. *Judoka Dojo* (+21)​


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

Man, I've got a lot of room to make up.

I have to hope Cote KOs Silva, Henderson beats Palahres, Silva beats Machida, and I forget who Davis is fighting.

I'll probably be betting against Cote and Silva too. That sucks.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

6sidedlie said:


> Man, I've got a lot of room to make up.
> 
> I have to hope Cote KOs Silva, Henderson beats Palahres, Silva beats Machida, and I forget who Davis is fighting.
> 
> I'll probably be betting against Cote and Silva too. That sucks.


Man, you're f*cked. Davis is the only guy out of that bunch I see winning. I have to hope GSP finishes Fitch, Maia beats J-Mac, and Danzig beats Guida. I think my hopes are pretty realistic.


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Hopefully I start moving up the rankings man. Im praying that Fitch beats GSP, that would get me alot of points.


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

6sidedlie said:


> Man, I've got a lot of room to make up.
> 
> I have to hope Cote KOs Silva, Henderson beats Palahres, Silva beats Machida, and I forget who Davis is fighting.
> 
> I'll probably be betting against Cote and Silva too. That sucks.


Davis aint beating Kelly


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Razor Rob needs to KO cowboy or at least win, Marquardt needs to sub Kampmann, and McFedries needs to run over whats his name. Damn that all could happen.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

I have a question....*when do you guys want to wrap this season up*? I've been getting some PM's from people who missed, wondering about end date, and joining next season, so....

Let me know what you think gents!


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

December 31st would be fair IMO


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

Yeah man, it's just starting to get good for us boys that have participated. Let's go to the end of the year!

It is Paul Kelly isn't it. I could very well go 0-4 to end the year, but I think 3-1 is potentially possible. Cote has zero shot. Some title shot points though


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

You could end the season as soon as my team gets first place again. 

I think the NYE card should either be the last event for this season, or the first event for the next season.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

Glad some open spots came up and got into it. Yeah I think it's fair to end it at the NYE/December card.

Got some big tough fights on the way, 2 main events in a row actually! Shitty I'm facing Franklin and Liddell on the same card, but I think Kim is a shoe in to beat Matt Brown.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Sounds good.

I'll think of some type of kickass prize(s) before then. Points, a shirt, something!


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

December 31 works for me.

I definetly want in the next one too:thumbsup:


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Yeah this definetly needs to go til the end of the year, things are really beginning to heat up at the top there.


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

Haha I'm all for whatever. With Okami hurt until next year, Rampage and his problems, the non existence of Houston and Gouveia, and the inevitable doom of MacDonald against Maia, my team has gone down the drain. 

Edit: Ohhhh nevermind, Gouveia and Houston are both fighting in the Sept fight night. Yayyy...kinda.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

Dec. 31 sounds good to me as well...Maybe Forrest will defend again before then.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

The December card sounds good to me. Just a suggestion Trey, I think that the top 5 guys should automatically qualify for the next season provided they were active.:thumb02:


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Sinister said:


> Glad some open spots came up and got into it. Yeah I think it's fair to end it at the NYE/December card.
> 
> Got some big tough fights on the way, 2 main events in a row actually! Shitty I'm facing Franklin and Liddell on the same card, but I think Kim is a shoe in to beat Matt Brown.


I can't wait till Franklin and Liddell get me some points that night. I think I have only had 2 points since I joined this.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

FunkYou said:


> I can't wait till Franklin and Liddell get me some points that night. I think I have only had 2 points since I joined this.


I've got faith in Hamill against Franklin, Matt has a wicked chin with solid striking and I don't think Rich will outwork him on the ground or even attempt to take it their. Liddell vs. Rashad...don't even want to go there.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

New rankings ONCE again. There has been some shuffling of positions in the rankings.

*UPDATE your f-cking signatures.*



> Scoring Breakdown:
> 
> Wawaweewa: +32
> kilik: +10
> ...


*Rankings Post UFC 87:*

1. *Wawaweewa's Winners* (+134)

2. *e-thug'z Henchmen* (+127)

3. *NYC FightClub* (+118)

4. *waf B-Team* (+110)

5. *TEAM HEROES* (++87)

6. *Team LIE or DIE* (+84)

7. *The Bishinators* (+82)

8. *Team ID* (+80)

9. *Team Think Green* (+75)

10. *Sin City* (+70)

11. *Cro Cop Squad Gym* (+69)

12. *silvawand's Snakepit* (+66)

13. *Hardcore pwnography* (+56)

14. *Toxic Terrors* (+55)

15. *kilik's Squad* (+43)

16. *Team Sterling Performance* (+38)

*The Mutha Funkers* (+38)

18. *Judoka Dojo* (+21)​


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

I told you bitches I'd take my spot at the top back.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Well I hate I couldn't participate this year with all the stuff that was going on, but I hope I can get in on the next season. Do you think we should start early on picking teams before the end of the year so we could be ready for when the next season starts with the Superbowl card.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

I just really hope we can keep this goin now T.B is stepped down.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm sure someone will keep it going considering there is only a couple more events to go before the end of the year.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

If possible I'd love to get in on this for next season.​


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

> Scoring Breakdown
> Sinister +20
> FunkYou +18
> ID06 +17
> ...



*Rankings Post UFC 88:*

1. *Wawaweewa's Winners* (+134)

2. *e-thug'z Henchmen* (+127)

3. *NYC FightClub* (+119)

4. *waf B-Team* (+111)

5. *Team ID* (+97)

6. *Team LIE or DIE* (+93)

7. *Sin City* (+90)

8. *TEAM HEROES* (++87)

9. *The Bishinators* (+83)

10. *Team Think Green* (+75)

11. *Hardcore pwnography* (+70)

12. *Cro Cop Squad Gym* (+69)

13. *silvawand's Snakepit* (+66)

14. *The Mutha Funkers* (+56)

15. *Toxic Terrors* (+55)

16. *kilik's Squad* (+43)

17. *Team Sterling Performance* (+38)

18. *Judoka Dojo* (+21)​

It's updated folks:thumbsup:


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm kind of confused by a couple of the rankings.


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

ID06 said:


> I'm kind of confused by a couple of the rankings.


Haha, I forgot to move the teams in order.


All fixed now:thumbsup:


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Hurrah I got some points at last!! Would have been more if Chuck remembered to keep his hands up occasionally


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

I need Cote and Davis to get some first round KO's, Hill needs to get back in the cage and KO a dude and I need Thiago to get healthy and fight in December to have any shot here.


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

Don't worry folks, I will be updating this soon:thumbsup:


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

> Scoring Breakdown:
> 
> Tripod87 +14
> Kilik + 20
> ...





*Rankings Post UFN 15:*

1. *Wawaweewa's Winners* (+135)

2. *e-thug'z Henchmen* (+127)

3. *waf B-Team* (+120)

4. *NYC FightClub* (+119)

5. *Team ID* (+98)

6. *Team LIE or DIE* (+93)

7. *Sin City* (+90)

8. *TEAM HEROES* (++87)

9. *Hardcore pwnography* (+84)

10. *The Bishinators* (+83)

11. *Cro Cop Squad Gym* (+79)

12. *Team Think Green* (+75)

13. *silvawand's Snakepit* (+66)

14. *kilik's Squad* (+63)

15. *The Mutha Funkers* (+56)

16. *Toxic Terrors* (+55)

17. *Team Sterling Performance* (+38)

18. *Judoka Dojo* (+21)​

It's updated folks:thumbsup


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

It's going to be a close finish for the guys at the top. I wish Serra fights again before the year is over.


----------

